
Database of Old Book Illustrations - simonebrunozzi
https://www.oldbookillustrations.com/
======
Kaibeezy
Is this legal? Site says:

 _We don’t limit the use of the illustrations available on our site, but we
accept no responsibility regarding any problem, legal or otherwise, which
might result from such use. More specifically, we leave it up to users to make
sure that their project complies with the copyright laws of their country of
residence._

~~~
brudgers
If it matters, hire a lawyer. If that sounds like a waste of money, then the
answer doesn't really matter.

